# Amish Teenagers



## danny la rouge (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone watch this?  My kids were watching and I got sucked in.  Some Amish Teenagers were filmed visiting kids in London.  I thought it was a one-off, but it seems they go to Devon or something next week.

Their faces when they watched the dancing were brilliant.  They were shocked!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 26, 2010)

Channel, please!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 26, 2010)

Googled. Channel 4. Will watch on 4OD later, then.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh, 4, I think.  (It was already on when I entered the room).  I'll check.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, I watched it last night (Ch 4 I think).

The funny thing is, those South London kids look they probably behave better than those middle-class looking kids they'll be joining next week


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 26, 2010)

CHARLIE BROOKER REVIEW


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 26, 2010)

It was fascinating but it's a bit of an uncomfortable watch? Surely filming Amish teenagers (in London) is exploitative?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/amish-worlds-squarest-teenagers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Anyone watch this?  My kids were watching and I got sucked in.  Some Amish Teenagers were filmed visiting kids in London.  I thought it was a one-off, but it seems they go to Devon or something next week.
> 
> Their faces when they watched the dancing were brilliant.  They were shocked!


 
I thought the girl's face when she realised the father was no longer with the mother, only to discover they'd *never even married* was funny.  Total shock that such things went on


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> It was fascinating but it's a bit of an uncomfortable watch? Surely filming Amish teenagers (in London) is exploitative?


 
I think it's the British teenagers will come off worse quite frankly


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think it's the British teenagers will come off worse quite frankly



Yes. But not having access to modern media means the Amish teenagers have absolutely no idea what they're letting themselves in for?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 26, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Surely filming Amish teenagers (in London) is exploitative?


Well, a bit.  But they'd agreed, and one of them was doing the voice-over.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought the girl's face when she realised the father was no longer with the mother, only to discover they'd *never even married* was funny.  Total shock that such things went on


Yes.  That was great.  As was finding out about Islam.  They were genuinely interested, but perplexed "They don't believe in Jesus.  They believe in some other guy".

I liked them.  They were cool.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2010)

I think I read that it is amish practise to send thier kids out into the world for a year anyway and 90% of them come back to community.

Annoyingly I can't recall where I read this.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The funny thing is, those South London kids look they probably behave better than those middle-class looking kids they'll be joining next week


I thought that too. Next week will be a right shocker for them!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I think I read that it is amish practise to send thier kids out into the world for a year anyway and 90% of them come back to community.
> 
> Annoyingly I can't recall where I read this.


Rumspringa, it's called. Not all Amish do this, but these guys were on Rumspringa.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I think I read that it is amish practise to send thier kids out into the world for a year anyway and 90% of them come back to community.
> 
> Annoyingly I can't recall where I read this.


 
They mentioned it on the prog. too. One of the Amish boys did this and still hasn';t decided if he is going to give everything up and go back to the community yet.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I think I read that it is amish practise to send thier kids out into the world for a year anyway and 90% of them come back to community.
> 
> Annoyingly I can't recall where I read this.


 
One of the teenagers in the show was doing that - they showed him driving a car, watching tv, drinking beer.. he was with another Amish who'd been on a break for 7 years..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Yes. But not having access to modern media means the Amish teenagers have absolutely no idea what they're letting themselves in for?


 
But surely letting them loose on the world is so they can make a decision as to whether they want to become true baptised Amish (or whatever it is that happens after their Rumspringa)?  See Danny's reply at No. 16.

I was impressed to see that one of the lads had been on Rumspringa for 7 years.  I'm thinking he's not quite committed


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 26, 2010)

I thought one thing that was good about it was how it challenged assumptions and showed different perspectives.

Like instead of being all in awe about modern domestic appliances and conveniences and public transport in the city, the Amish teenagers were lamenting the lack of space in 'modern' homes, how people were crammed into small spaces and they yearned for the space and freedom that their outdoor rural life afforded them.  I'll bet that the London teenagers would have assumed that the Amish would simply be agog and envious of all their PSPs and mobile phones and bling and stuff, because that's what they value.  Having said that, one of the London teenagers did comment along the lines that it had made her realise that there was more to life than material things - the Amish girls had been quite shocked at how much money the London girls spent, and how often, getting their nails and hair done, when they never even have their hair cut, let alone go for ornate false nails.  And it was interesting how the Amish initially perceived the street dance to be something incredibly wicked, but having listened to how it instilled a sense of purpose and discipline into the lives of some of the London kids, they came round to seeing it as something more positive and constructive than hanging out and getting involved with gangs.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 26, 2010)

There's plenty enough drugs and crime that Amish young people see.  There's a danger in thinking that Amish kids are somehow fundamentally different than the rest of us.  They're subject to the same temptations as the rest of us, they just happen to live in communities that are more interested in reining in those self-absorbed behaviors.  As far as modern appliances go, they do have more than you might think, especially in workplaces.   Many Amish factories have power tools, they just run them off of a generator or other independent power source.  

A bit off topic, but I had an Amish babysitter when I was little.  My mother had to work and she'd leave me with a this widow lady.  I cried for weeks when we moved away.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 26, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> There's a danger in thinking that Amish kids are somehow fundamentally different than the rest of us.


I was interested in this observation.  Do you really think there is such a danger?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 26, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I was interested in this observation.  Do you really think there is such a danger?


 
From many of the comments that I hear around me about the Amish makes me suspect that they view them as somehow better people than us degraded moderns.  And, from the outside, they do look like incredibly nice, upstanding people.  What they don't see is that these gentle people run some of the most horrific puppy mills in the midwest.  

I'm pretty sure the Amish suspect that we view them as some sort of moral superiors as well.  Some years ago there was a shooting in an Amish schoolhouse.  One Amish man (gently) took the media to task for portraying them as some sort of paragon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2010)

Humility is going to bound to be part of the way of life though, in someways their pastoral community is like some theocratic primitive commune, from what I've seen/read (got this prog on d/l atm)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 26, 2010)

I didn't see the programme but am impressed that the Amish allow their teenagers out to see the world that they are 'missing'. I wonder if any of our own teenagers would like to live the Amish lifestyle. Would it be considered an 'Alternative' life style in the modern understanding, I wonder? "How you gonna keep them down on the farm now that they'e seen Paree."

e2a
I have just seen the comment about 'puppy mills' above. A quick search had me feeling like throwing up. Why do the Amish do this? Is it true or just propaganda?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 26, 2010)

What's a puppy mill?  And why are are the Amish in particular connected with running them?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 26, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> What's a puppy mill?  And why are are the Amish in particular connected with running them?


I'm assuming it's a puppy breeding operation with a poor animal welfare record.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 26, 2010)

Puppy mills:

http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/puppy_mills/

The Amish tend to be in that business because the startup costs are low and it's a profitable way to make a living in a rural area.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Humility is going to bound to be part of the way of life though, in someways their pastoral community is like some theocratic primitive commune, from what I've seen/read (got this prog on d/l atm)


 
Yes, humility seems to be stressed more.  It's one of the things we've abandoned and could probably do with a good dose of.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

The girl who did the narration has 11 brothers and sisters (two of the brothers were with her).  I think the other girl has a similarly large family.

The former also used to belong to the strictest sect but her family (barring two sisters) left them and joined a more "liberal" bunch.  I'm wondering why they left the strictest set, other than it being too restrictive?

I liked how the South London lad was impressed at how chilled they were, although I did wonder if him thinking they were chilled was more to do with the fact that they were totally bored watching them play video games.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Melinda (Jul 26, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I wonder if any of our own teenagers would like to live the Amish lifestyle.


There was a fish out of water doco which took kids from Bristol (maybe?) and billeted them on Wilfred Emmanuel-Jones' farm. He had them rising early, mucking out and showing animals at agricultural shows. There was a fair bit of carnage. 


The young people from both communities were great- fun and thoughtful. My only issue with the show is how many south London communities did the producers reject until they found one with a teenage knife crime victim? 

The death and rape tour of the estate was just awful. The local kids came across really well, inspite of the narrative the producers set out for them.


----------



## aqua (Jul 26, 2010)

I just watched it on 4OD and I quite enjoyed it


----------



## madzone (Jul 26, 2010)

I was wondering how the Amish managed to make money.

Puppy mills eh?  That's fucking disgusting and I can't see how it fits in with any kind of 'humility'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

Melinda said:


> There was a fish out of water doco which took kids from Bristol (maybe?) and billeted them on Wilfred Emmanuel-Jones' farm. He had them rising early, mucking out and showing animals at agricultural shows. There was a fair bit of carnage.
> 
> 
> The young people from both communities were great- fun and thoughtful. My only issue with the show is how many south London communities did the producers reject until they found one with a teenage knife crime victim?
> ...


 

Sort of like "World's Strictest Parents", I wish they'd send a load of British kids over there, *not* to learn about religion obviously, but a bit of hard work, respect and good manners


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sort of like "World's Strictest Parents", I wish they'd send a load of British kids over there, *not* to learn about religion obviously, but a bit of hard work, respect and good manners


 
Hang on, I have just looked again at your user name.


----------



## madzone (Jul 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sort of like "World's Strictest Parents", I wish they'd send a load of British kids over there, *not* to learn about religion obviously, but a bit of hard work, respect and good manners


 
They'd only come back wanting a cow


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> I was wondering how the Amish managed to make money.



Apparently



> *About 60% of the Amish do non-farm work in small shops, construction, and non-Amish factories.*


 


madzone said:


> They'd only come back wanting a cow



Can't see a problem with that as long as they realise a cow's not just for Christmas and probably farts a lot


----------



## Melinda (Jul 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sort of like "World's Strictest Parents", I wish they'd send a load of British kids over there, *not* to learn about religion obviously, but a bit of hard work, respect and good manners


Oh I think there is some  value at seeing 'our' way of life through the prism of strange eyes. 

There is less novelty in watching our kids go abroad, struggle at first and then _ learn Important Life Lessons._ Its well worn path- Brat Camp, World Strictest Parents, any of 50 BBC Three shows...


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> I was wondering how the Amish managed to make money.
> 
> Puppy mills eh?  That's fucking disgusting and I can't see how it fits in with any kind of 'humility'.


 
It's certainly not all of the Amish that make their living that way.  They do tend take the more tradtional view (biblical) that animals are here for our use, although I don't want to leave you with the impression that they all have hundreds of cages in the back 40.   They don't.  It's just a profitable business model for some.

A lot Amish work in manufacturing furniture and appliances.  Some run small businesses or farm, but getting land for farming is getting too expensive. Some of them are moving to South America for cheaper land.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Oh I think there is some  value at seeing 'our' way of life through the prism of strange eyes.
> 
> There is less novelty in watching our kids go abroad, struggle at first and then _ learn Important Life Lessons._ Its well worn path- Brat Camp, World Strictest Parents, any of 50 BBC Three shows...


 

Yeah, but in Strictest Parents etc. the kids are normally allowed to dress how they like etc. 

If they went to the Amish, I'd make them lose all the make-up, fancy fingernails and fancy hair and make them wear nice long modest dresses and little bonnets.  That would be far more interesting... and funny













Not that we should laugh at people of course


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2010)

Christian humility as a virtue was never about being kind to the animals but humble before God, who after all gave man dominion over the animals according to the Book.


----------



## madzone (Jul 26, 2010)

Cunts


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> Cunts


 

There's plenty of people the world over who mistreat animals so it's logical that there may be a minority there who do it as well


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank fuck we live in a society where animals aren't exploited


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 26, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Thank fuck we live in a society where animals aren't exploited


 
LOL!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm sure if the British kids had taken them to see a dog fight in a local park, the Amish would have been as horrified


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 26, 2010)

> There's plenty of people the world over who mistreat animals so it's logical that there may be a minority there who do it as well



^This.  

They arn't better or worse, in general, than the rest of us.


----------



## madzone (Jul 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm sure if the British kids had taken them to see a dog fight in a local park, the Amish would have been as horrified


 
Oh, it's hardly the same is it?


----------



## madzone (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not having any of this touchy feely liberal bollocks - people who can treat animals like that for profit are cunts. Battery chicken farmers are cunts, puppy farmers are cunts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> Oh, it's hardly the same is it?


 

No, but neither is eating dogs as is done in some countries

Just because some of the Amish do it, doesn't mean they're all at it and treating animals like shit

I hope not anyway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> I'm not having any of this touchy feely liberal bollocks - people who can treat animals like that for profit are cunts. Battery chicken farmers are cunts, puppy farmers are cunts.


 

I've often seen reports in papers of cattle being transported in appalling conditions in this country - all for profit


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> Cunts


 
well yeah, puppy farming is a shitty thing to do. I was just pointing out the christian definition of Humility is not the same as humility with a small h.


----------



## madzone (Jul 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've often seen reports in papers of cattle being transported in appalling conditions in this country - all for profit


 Have you got any links? Because there are strict guidelines on the transport of livestock. If cattle have been transported in circumstances that resemble the plight of those puppies then it would more than likely have been illegal.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've often seen reports in papers of cattle being transported in appalling conditions in this country - all for profit


 
I think the Russians have us beat though.


----------



## madzone (Jul 26, 2010)

Interesting blog by a woman who has 'escaped' the Amish

http://www.escapefromtheamish.com/2009/04/amish-puppy-mills.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> Have you got any links? Because there are strict guidelines on the transport of livestock. If cattle have been transported in circumstances that resemble the plight of those puppies then it would more than likely have been illegal.



Here's a picture instead.


----------



## madzone (Jul 26, 2010)

Silly Minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> Silly Minnie


 

Sorry


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 26, 2010)

Gargoyle-man said:
			
		

> In one excruciating sequence, the street-dance crew perform their act – a full-blown Britain's Got Talent number – for the benefit of the Amish, who stare at them with expressions of blank disinterest; not even unimpressed, they're merely confused as to why they've bothered. It's the best critique of street dance I've ever seen.




LOLOLOL


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> LOLOLOL


 


Their movements were very jerky


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 27, 2010)

madzone said:


> I'm not having any of this touchy feely liberal bollocks - people who can treat animals like that for profit are cunts. Battery chicken farmers are cunts, puppy farmers are cunts.


 
hang on, aren't you a farmer?


----------



## tarannau (Jul 27, 2010)

To be fair to Madzone, her rearing of parascending mules is quite limited.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 27, 2010)

not from what I've heard


----------



## madzone (Jul 27, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> hang on, aren't you a farmer?


 
What's your point?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2010)

he is implying that you are evil agri-baron9ess0 with battery farms and that rather than a sort of cornish hugh fernly whittling stick smallholder.


----------



## madzone (Jul 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> he is implying that you are evil agri-baron9ess0 with battery farms and that rather than a sort of cornish hugh fernly whittling stick smallholder.


 
Well, the boy's a fool


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> he is implying that you are evil agri-baron9ess0 with battery farms and that rather than a sort of cornish hugh fernly whittling stick smallholder.


 
something along those lines, yes


----------



## Cloo (Jul 29, 2010)

Aside from what the Amish may or may not do with puppies...

I just watched on 4OD after reading an article praising the prog. I thought it was a very nice touch having it narrated by one of the 'fish out of water', thus getting away from pitying or sneering commentary. And it was nice to see a prog that generally showed faith in young people - they could have gone for car crash factor, but they found some interested and sensitive kids to show them the ropes and it's nice to see a positive portrayal of inner city yoof for a change.

AFAIK, the vast majority of Amish return to the community post Rumspringa, and you could kind of see why from this. It's fascinating how they found what kids here do for amusement dull compared to the full days of work that they've grown up experiencing (work which I guess is often very sociable), and one of the girls immediately noticed the isolation of the urban masses, and also there's the issue they noted of crime.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

Cloo said:


> Aside from what the Amish may or may not do with puppies...
> 
> I just watched on 4OD after reading an article praising the prog. I thought it was a very nice touch having it narrated by one of the 'fish out of water', thus getting away from pitying or sneering commentary. And it was nice to see a prog that generally showed faith in young people - they could have gone for car crash factor, but they found some interested and sensitive kids to show them the ropes and it's nice to see a positive portrayal of inner city yoof for a change.
> 
> AFAIK, the vast majority of Amish return to the community post Rumspringa, and you could kind of see why from this. It's fascinating how they found what kids here do for amusement dull compared to the full days of work that they've grown up experiencing (work which I guess is often very sociable), and one of the girls immediately noticed the isolation of the urban masses, and also there's the issue they noted of crime.


 
I read that as many as 90% return post Rumspringa.  Yep, I liked how she noted that in the busy rush hour everyone was just walking around blankly and not socialising

Can't wait 'til next episode.  I think one of the Amish lads mentioned the middle class lads looked "kinda dirty"


----------



## JWH (Jul 30, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> There's plenty enough drugs and crime that Amish young people see.  There's a danger in thinking that Amish kids are somehow fundamentally different than the rest of us.


 
I do believe that last time some docco on Rumspringa was on, it casually mention that there is an established methamphetamine pipeline between Pennsylvania and Florida among Amish kids/youth which operates is much the same way as any other ethnic organised crime group (i.e. outsiders find it hard to infiltrate the network for linguistic and cultural reasons). Obviously I can't find any links to it now, though - typical.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 30, 2010)

The Amish are clearly the new noble Native Americans, living in harmony with nature. 

Why can't we be more like them, rather than getting wrapped up in the hurly burly of modern living? Sony Playstations, knife crime, drugs, a more innocent time blah blah blah.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2010)

JWH said:


> I do believe that last time some docco on Rumspringa was on, it casually mention that there is an established methamphetamine pipeline between Pennsylvania and Florida among Amish kids/youth which operates is much the same way as any other ethnic organised crime group (i.e. outsiders find it hard to infiltrate the network for linguistic and cultural reasons). Obviously I can't find any links to it now, though - typical.



Devil's playground? http://worldfilm.about.com/cs/films/fr/devilplayground.htm


----------



## JWH (Jul 30, 2010)

Might well have been that - think I saw it about a decade ago on Channel 4, if that helps!


----------



## Cloo (Jul 30, 2010)

I wonder where else they will take them... I'd be fascinated to see them in a new-age commune type set-up like Findhorn or something. Many of the same principles as their lives, but without the God bit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2010)

Cloo said:


> I wonder where else they will take them... I'd be fascinated to see them in a new-age commune type set-up like Findhorn or something. Many of the same principles as their lives, but without the God bit.


 
The next episode is with middle-class teenagers in Kent.

After that they move up another step and get to play with the upper classes in a castle in Scotland before going to family's home where the family's favourite hobby is polo.  That should be interesting.  Just gets better and better


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 30, 2010)

What an interesting programme. I thought both sets of teenagers came out of it very well. I'll confess to being unable to watch the dancing bit though.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 30, 2010)

My mum watched this - she says she found it 'interesting' that they found our music 'disturbing'!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd be interested to see what they make of charismatic hands in the air speaking-in-tongues congregation. These days I find it mentally suspect and wonder how young me just accepted it.

I think the Amish lot would be weirded out as well.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2010)

I missed the second half of last night's instalment, because it clashed with _Sherlock_, and our recorder is on the blink.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 2, 2010)

Caught about 15 mins of this last night, when the Amish girl went to a festie, and was explaining how one of them was cast out by their group (Schwarze Stormtruppen or somesuch name) because they weren't hardcore enough (no singing, no music, no growing flowers(!))

Interesting stuff. Might have to find this on 4OD...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 2, 2010)

Episode 2: I thought that the English kids seemed a little less mature than those last week, but they turned out OK too, The sight of the Amish girl jumping around in the sea, and then later dancing were actually really quite moving. This is a good show - I'd feared that it may have been overly exploitative, but no it hasn't been.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 2, 2010)

'Twas a good programme, very fondly made. I wouldn't mind being an Amish if it didn't have all that religion stuff. They are like strict moslems, banning music and stuff.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Caught about 15 mins of this last night, when the Amish girl went to a festie, and was explaining how one of them was cast out by their group (Schwarze Stormtruppen or somesuch name) because they weren't hardcore enough (no singing, no music, no growing flowers(!))
> 
> Interesting stuff. Might have to find this on 4OD...



Schwartenruber  



TheHoodedClaw said:


> Episode 2: I thought that the English kids seemed a little less mature than those last week, but they turned out OK too, The sight of the Amish girl jumping around in the sea, and then later dancing were actually really quite moving. This is a good show - I'd feared that it may have been overly exploitative, but no it hasn't been.



It was great how excited they were at the prospect of seeing the sea and how she went and had a little splash about


----------



## scooter (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah the bit with the sea was beyond cute. The girls described it as the most fun they'd ever had in their lives.

I wouldn't mind taking part in a barn-raising. That looks like it could be quite enjoyable, especially with a big nosh up at the end.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2010)

scooter said:


> Yeah the bit with the sea was beyond cute. The girls described it as the most fun they'd ever had in their lives.
> 
> I wouldn't mind taking part in a barn-raising. That looks like it could be quite enjoyable, especially with a big nosh up at the end.


 

I enjoyed watching the girls discuss what colour the sea might be.

Glad they got taken to a slightly nicer beach than some shithole on mud


----------



## Bajie (Aug 3, 2010)

There was a programe a couple of years ago about Amish teenagers who could not hack the Amish life style and they all ended up wacked out on Crystal Meth and dancing to bad techno music in barns.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 3, 2010)

I missed this, and I enjoyed last weeks as well.  My telly broke the other day.  My internet went down for three days, and in the middle of that my telly decided to just stop turning on.  

I think I need an extra monitor so that I can watch 4od or iPlayer on one screen and faff about on t'internet on t'other...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2010)

Watched both episodes last night on 4od, much better made than I expected and I am enjoying it. Some amazing contrasts and staggering honesty and maturity from the Amish teenagers I thought.

I am the only one that found myself thinking, yes, that would be good/better when aspects of their lifestyle were being discussed?


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 6, 2010)

Maybe a spiff would have gone down well with them ! 

Good programme - and non judgemental IMHO


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 7, 2010)

davesgcr said:


> Good programme - and non judgemental IMHO



I wonder if there was another programme in the producers heads when it was commissioned - it is "Amish - The World's Squarest Teenagers" after all - but they realised that they were filming something a bit different. Anyway, looking forward to them going to a big castle in Scotland. I wonder if one of the boys managed to get his longbow through Customs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

Bump as last episode's on


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2010)

WTF does that posh girl look like? Is she out of Lord of the Rings?


----------



## dylans (Aug 8, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> CHARLIE BROOKER REVIEW


 
From the comments section



> What goes clip clop, clip clop, bang bang, clip clop clip clop?
> 
> An Amish drive-by shooting


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh.my.god. Utter scum!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

Excellent, there's another episode.

I thought a 3 episode series was strange.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 8, 2010)

Geri said:


> Oh.my.god. Utter scum!


 
Who is utter scum?

I thought everyone in the prog seemed very nice, poshos and Amish, and i had a bit of a soft spot for the main posho girl?


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Who is utter scum?
> 
> I thought everyone in the prog seemed very nice, poshos and Amish, and i had a bit of a soft spot for the main posho girl?



Public school polo playing hunting scum.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 8, 2010)

Geri said:


> Public school polo playing hunting scum.


 
Yeah, can't agree with the hunting bit, but hey, they're the English aristocracy - they are a simple folk


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2010)

Their dreadful home schooling would surely not be allowed over here ?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 8, 2010)

This week was not so good, the posh cunts didn't seem interested in interacting with them.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 8, 2010)

I note that Channel4Bean are keeping the Amish kids well away from the native white working class.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 8, 2010)

bi0boy said:


> This week was not so good, the posh cunts didn't seem interested in interacting with them.


 
I did notice they spent most of the prog with the Amish in their community, wheras in the last 2 progs it was mostly in this country, must not have had too much good footage.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2010)

They had them with the working class the first week


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They had them with the working class the first week


 
Probably not enough White people in that episode for Ern.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 8, 2010)

They've done city/mild country/aristos - they did really do it on a class thing more a regional thing - and they got poshos for the last two somehow. Unless they actually thought that was a class sort of breakdown? In which case the amish should be making films about them.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope they do a follow up where they get all the English kids out there to experience the Amish way for a bit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2010)

D'wards said:


> I hope they do a follow up where they get all the English kids out there to experience the Amish way for a bit


 
Can't see them hacking it somehow


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes!  9.00pm tonight


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone watch the new series Living with the Amish?


----------



## Mogden (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm watching it on +1 in a bit but posting on here to remind me to comment later.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 24, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyone watch the new series Living with the Amish?


C4+1ing it as the fallback freeview can't record and I'm watching the manor reborn at the moment.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2011)

Greebo said:


> C4+1ing it as the fallback freeview can't record and I'm watching the manor reborn at the moment.



I recorded it, so am about 20 minutes behind the live programme


----------



## Dandred (Nov 25, 2011)

This doesn't seem half as good as the last one, watching the amazement of conflicts the Amish kids had in the UK was really absorbing, watching a group of spoiled  British kids been made to do washing up isn't so interesting.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2011)

Dandred said:


> This doesn't seem half as good as the last one, watching the amazement of conflicts the Amish kids had in the UK was really absorbing, watching a group of spoiled British kids been made to do washing up isn't so interesting.



I agree, but if it teaches the little prince and princesses to pull their fingers out and get up off their lazy arses, it can only be a good thing


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 25, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Christian humility as a virtue was never about being kind to the animals but humble before God, who after all gave man dominion over the animals according to the Book.


 Dominion means stewardship


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sort of like "World's Strictest Parents", I wish they'd send a load of British kids over there, *not* to learn about religion obviously, but a bit of hard work, respect and good manners



Definitely.  Those lot are little shits, and have you noticed, nearly all of them are middle class kids


----------



## fat Andy (Nov 25, 2011)

I enjoyed it and was impressed with the Amish couple. Not a hint of judgement, and the husband seemed to bond best with the most interesting "difficult" teen. They appeared to be genuine and there was no evidence of trying to force any religious beliefs on anyone
I've always had a sneaking admiration for their lifestyle and community, but perhaps that's just teenage memories of Kelly McGillis in the shower!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2011)

fat Andy said:


> I enjoyed it and was impressed with the Amish couple. Not a hint of judgement, and the husband seemed to bond best with the most interesting "difficult" teen. They appeared to be genuine and there was no evidence of trying to force any religious beliefs on anyone
> I've always had a sneaking admiration for their lifestyle and community, *but perhaps that's just teenage memories of Kelly McGillis in the shower!*




*
*


----------



## Edie (Nov 25, 2011)

Awww the Amish just seem like such a lovely people. Genuinely kind, good people. Obviously I'd go fuckin mad within 24 hours of living with them but they are not pious or up themselves one bit.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovely peaceful lifestyle but that particular episode just felt a bit meh for me. Looking forward to seeing if it picks up next week.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 26, 2011)

Why can they use chain saws and generators but not refrigerators?

Seems like a bit of a contradiction.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2011)

Edie said:


> Awww the Amish just seem like such a lovely people. Genuinely kind, good people. Obviously I'd go fuckin mad within 24 hours of living with them but they are not pious or up themselves one bit.





http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-ugly-face-of-amish-terrorism.282771/


----------



## Corax (Nov 26, 2011)

I clicked on this thread thinking Richard Desmond was launching a new channel.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 27, 2011)

It just goes to show how much of what we take for granted about life and human nature is culturally constructed. The complete lack of concern for fashion, the enjoyment of work over relaxation, the lack of curiosity about luxury goods & labour saving technology. They're not ignorant, they're just not interested. It's reassuring that societies like this can still thrive in the modern age.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2011)

fat Andy said:


> I enjoyed it and was impressed with the Amish couple. Not a hint of judgement, and the husband seemed to bond best with the most interesting "difficult" teen. They appeared to be genuine and there was no evidence of trying to force any religious beliefs on anyone


They were both really lovely people.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 15, 2011)

Living With The Amish on now... pimped out Amish buggy ftw!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Living With The Amish on now... pimped out Amish buggy ftw!!



That buggy was briliant

Girls are looking rather colourful today. They obviously don't mind patterns clashing 

and if it's the eldest sister's little love nest, how long does next youngest sister have to wait to get it?   What if older sister's a right ditherer about getting married?


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 15, 2011)

I know, it's funny isn't it. They actually seem like very decent people tbh, I think there's lots to envy about their lifestyle! That pimped out buggy was so fucking cool though - with the touchscreen controller and the neons on the underside


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 15, 2011)

I found myself thinking about much of what they say / do - "That's a bit weird, but actually it makes sense when you think about it!"

No imminent Old Skool Mennonite Amish conversion for me though


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 15, 2011)

My mate was just saying they should do a swap programme between Big Fat Gypsy teenagers and The Amish  Fucking hell, that would be worth seeing!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> I know, it's funny isn't it. They actually seem like very decent people tbh, I think there's lots to envy about their lifestyle! That pimped out buggy was so fucking cool though - with the touchscreen controller and the neons on the underside



Ferrari


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 15, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Why can they use chain saws and generators but not refrigerators?
> 
> Seems like a bit of a contradiction.



The restriction isn't based on anti-technology reasons. They'll use technology where they feel it contributes to the sense of community, but not use technology they feel divides it. Its decided by the leadership and sometimes isn't completely logical to the rest of us.


----------



## susie12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Their lifestyle does look enviable in some ways.  I do find them a little judgemental, smug and literally narrow-minded though.  The lack of education for both boys and girls bothers me, and I'd like to know their attitude to modern medicine.  Are they happy to use it?  And I do feel you can only make a choice if you know what your choices are, iyswim; there'll always be the big wide world over the hill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 16, 2011)

susie12 said:


> Their lifestyle does look enviable in some ways. I do find them a little judgemental, smug and literally narrow-minded though. The lack of education for both boys and girls bothers me, and I'd like to know their attitude to modern medicine. Are they happy to use it? And I do feel you can only make a choice if you know what your choices are, iyswim; there'll always be the big wide world over the hill.



I found that the woman in yesterday's episode was particularly judgemental but she was able to admit she'd changed her mind about them at the end which was fair enough


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 16, 2011)

Just found this re:  modern medicine



> *Do the Amish use modern medicine and doctors?*
> 
> Most Amish and Mennonite groups to not oppose modern medicine. Their readiness to seek health services varies from family to family. Nothing in the Amish understanding of the Bible forbids them from using modern medical services, including surgery, hospitalization, dental work, anesthesia, blood transfusions, etc. They do believe, however, that good health, both physical and mental, is a gift from God and requires careful stewardship on the part of the individual. With few exceptions, physicians rate the Amish as desirable patients: they are stable, appreciative, and their bills will be paid. They do not have hospitalization insurance, but they band together to help pay medical expenses for anyone of their group who needs financial assistance. A designated leader in the Amish community is given responsibility for their mutual aid fund.


----------



## story (Dec 16, 2011)

susie12 said:


> Their lifestyle does look enviable in some ways. I do find them a little judgemental, smug and literally narrow-minded though. The lack of education for both boys and girls bothers me, and I'd like to know their attitude to modern medicine. Are they happy to use it? And I do feel you can only make a choice if you know what your choices are, iyswim; there'll always be the big wide world over the hill.



But they do that thing, don't they? when the kids are allowed to go and live in the wider world and be free and naughty before committing to the Amish way of life.

I don't know if all Amish communities do this, but my understanding is that it's fairly standard. The teens are permitted to let rip, for as long as it takes.

And I was struck how the young'uns are tempted to get jiggy with each other but they chose not to.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 16, 2011)

story said:


> But they do that thing, don't they? when the kids are allowed to go and live in the wider world and be free and naughty before committing to the Amish way of life.
> 
> I don't know if all Amish communities do this, but my understanding is that it's fairly standard. The teens are permitted to let rip, for as long as it takes.
> 
> And I was struck how the young'uns are tempted to get jiggy with each other but they chose not to.



Think it's call rumspringa or something


----------



## Pingu (Dec 16, 2011)

if it wasnt for all the hard work, god stuff and no internets I would quite fancy a bit of that amish lifestyle

seen most of this series and the one thing that I have noticed in each family and community is that they seem happy. not a lot of communities can say that


----------



## story (Dec 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I found that the woman in yesterday's episode was particularly judgemental but she was able to admit she'd changed her mind about them at the end which was fair enough


 
It seemed to me that she had not been aware of her own judgmental attitude until it was challenged and changed. It takes generosity and insight to admit when you're wrong, and she did so readily.

I got the impression that she would take it as a life lesson and pay more mind to her own, hitherto unrecognised, tendency to judgment.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 16, 2011)

story said:


> It seemed to me that she had not been aware of her own judgmental attitude until it was challenged and changed. It takes generosity and insight to admit when you're wrong, and she did so readily.
> 
> I got the impression that she would take it as a life lesson and pay more mind to her own, hitherto unrecognised, tendency to judgment.



Yes, I agree

I liked that guy last week as well who had a son in prison.

I have no problem with them being judgemental as no doubt we all are to some extent and I like that they're able to admit/see it


----------



## story (Dec 16, 2011)

It seems to me to be a kind of socialism (with a small S, before anyone jumps on me...)


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone seen the family Guy episode where they get stranded in an Amish village? Quite funny bit where Peter keep knocking the barn down with torpedoes and they instantly rebuild it every time.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 16, 2011)

story said:


> It seems to me to be a kind of socialism (with a small S, before anyone jumps on me...)



communalism?


----------



## susie12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh yes I'd forgotten about that rumspringa thing.  Do they all do that?​

]​


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 16, 2011)

susie12 said:


> Oh yes I'd forgotten about that rumspringa thing. Do they all do that?​
> ]​



You'll have to google and I'm about to get in bath


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone actually seem any Amish? Freaked me out as i was driving my convertible and suddenly started to see some buggys on the road. It was outside of Intercourse, Pennsylvania hurr hurr


----------



## bleepin_tired (Jan 20, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> There's a danger in thinking that Amish kids are somehow fundamentally different than the rest of us. They're subject to the same temptations as the rest of us, they just happen to live in communities that are more interested in reining in those self-absorbed behaviors. As far as modern appliances go, they do have more than you might think, especially in workplaces. Many Amish factories have power tools, they just run them off of a generator or other independent power source.



I don't think they know that the Amish actually mill about with the rest of us doing 'normal' small town things. They go shopping at the grocery store and wait for prescriptions and all that jazz.



Yuwipi Woman said:


> I'm pretty sure the Amish suspect that we view them as some sort of moral superiors as well. Some years ago there was a shooting in an Amish schoolhouse. One Amish man (gently) took the media to task for portraying them as some sort of paragon.



I remember the local news for that. It blew up nationally as with the Irish gypsy incident where the woman was charged with beating her child in the Walmart parking lot. Rumspringa is also not all it's chalked up to be either. There's been tons of conflict over traffic interference from drunken buggy drivers.



fogbat said:


> The Amish are clearly the new noble Native Americans, living in harmony with nature.


 
  That's a common and misplaced sentiment aaaand that's all I'm gonna say.



Stigmata said:


> It just goes to show how much of what we take for granted about life and human nature is culturally constructed. The complete lack of concern for fashion, the enjoyment of work over relaxation, the lack of curiosity about luxury goods & labour saving technology. They're not ignorant, they're just not interested. It's reassuring that societies like this can still thrive in the modern age.



this isn't unique to an Amish way of life. It's called rural living in general, and there is not a little of it to be found all across America or the globe. It just isn't lauded about like it's being done here, because I'm thinking most do it as much by necessity as choice.

And if you really wanna see a person shocked by the speed of technology advances you just send someone to capture on film when I walk into a Best Buy.


----------

